# Solved: Pull 110v from 220v



## Williamson1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a junction box for my well. I want to pull 110 from the 220 box to run my water softener system. Any advice on how to do that? Thanks from Williamson1.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The 220 has 2 hot wires,one neutral and one ground.
Usually the hots are red and black for US systems.
Both hot lines are 110 so 2 of them add up to 220.
You should be able to tie into the black for hot,the white
to neutral and connect the green to ground the system.
It would be safer to put a breaker in line on the 110
line you are running with it's own box.
Make sure the main breaker can handle the extra load going
to the pump.
Also might want to check building codes for your area if your not rural.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

It is easy enough to do and the softener doe not have hardly any load on it but I would not do it if you have a modern control on the softner which regenerates based on demand versus on a set schedule. I have seen too many cases where the spike of the pump starting confuses the softner control.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Make sure there is a ground. Most older 220v curcuits for dryers and such had just the 2 hots and a neutral ,dangerous, hench the code update of awhile ago for 4 prong plugs.


----------



## Williamson1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Leroys1000, Thanks so much for the valuable info. It confirmed what I thought I needed to do. Hope I can help you someday. Sincerely Williamson1


----------



## Williamson1 (Sep 28, 2010)

:up:Wacor, Thanks for the help, I really appreciate. I'll let you all know how it turned out once I get it done.


----------



## Williamson1 (Sep 28, 2010)

:up:Wowzer, I got a lot of good info. from you guy's, thanks so much.


----------

